
Ask HN: Are there any Indian female programmers on HN? - zedzeppelin
I have been looking for freelance developers for a few of my web and mobile app projects. 
Since I&#x27;m in located in Mumbai, India. I am looking for someone around here.<p>But through out my search, I haven&#x27;t come across a single female programmer around mumbai.. I never thought that female coders would be that rare.<p>So, if you&#x27;re a female programmer in Mumbai, India do leave your work email.
======
greenyoda
You created your ID on HN minutes before posting this message, and provide no
e-mail address in your profile. That's not a great way to get people to trust
you enough to give you their e-mail addresses. And since you provide no
contact information, you're asking people to post their e-mail addresses in a
public forum. I strongly suspect that you won't get any replies.

------
brianwawok
Why does the sex of your employee matter and why should you hire on that
merit?

